# Owners will not remove horses from my property.



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Did you have any contract signed in the beginning?

Typically there would be an ownership transfer clause with-in it, it is common in many boarding contracts, such as something like: 
"If board is not paid for xyz amount of time, the owners relinquish ownership of their horses to barn owner"


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Are they paying you rent? If they are failing to make payments, give them written notice that within 30 days of nonpayment (set a price if you haven't yet) you will assume possession of the horses in lieu of payment. At that point you can sell the horses if they don't move them. If they are paying you, send notice to increase the rent to a price they won't be able to afford, and then do the same. Most people will move their horses elsewhere if presented with this type of threat. 
Horses are considered property and are not protected by laws that prevent people from being evicted. It falls more into the category of not paying your storage unit fees and the owner can give you notice they will sell your stuff if you don't pay within x amount of days.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I don't know what the law is there but in the UK it would probably be covered by the 'Flygrazing' law that allows a landowner to take ownership of abandoned horses on their property very quickly and gives them the right to sell the horses to sell them to recoup costs.
I would imagine you could issue them with a legal letter that would allow something similar


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

You need to start doing things in an official way. Send a certified letter to them stating they have X amount of time to remove the animals. Just be clear and concise. Start by sending them this letter and if they don't accept it get a lawyer to send the letter - if they don't accept it at home have it delivered to where they work. It is going to cost you money - but you need to get them gone and they obviously do not care about what you want. I think you can also lock access to your property and make sure to post no trespassing signs. Post them everywhere. Turn the horses out into pasture and lock your barn so they cannot have access. Plaster no trespassing signs on every barn and stall door. A very similar thing happened to a lady I know - only in her case it was her mothers property. Her mother was elderly and easily taken advantage of. She literally had 100 no trespassing signs up and sent them written notice as well as posted notice on the stall doors and barn doors - in poster size. She took pictures of all of this and still had to get a lawyer involved. Once they got the letter from the lawyer they moved the horses (there were only 2) but it took her months of trying to play nice.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Can you call animal control and tell them that there are abandoned horses on your property?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Go file a feed lein on the horses at your county courthouse. Wait. The courthouse clerks may just call it a lien. Anyway, you can put feed/pasture rent in the reason. 

Then you take out a public notice in your local paper stating a lien had been filed and they have 30 days to respond. They likely won't and the horses will be yours to keep or sell.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

What boots said I know as a *stablemens lien*...
Not paying the bills....makes no difference if food is being provided if the people are not paying the rent...
If they paid the rent or any part of it...you sunk and have to do eviction proceedings.
🐴....


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Troymcf said:


> Looking for answers in Georgia. I tried the courts and several attorneys but nobody can help.
> I am at my wits end and can not find any answers. Any advice would be most appreciated.


Honestly, I would find an attorney that can help you. There are laws against abandonment and/or evicting "renters", even for animals. 

It might boil down to you sending the horses to auction to sell them for feed costs owed, etc, but if that's what it takes to get them off your property, then that is what needs to be done.

Also, don't mean this in a bad way, but if you told them 3 months and it has now been 2 years, they know you are a push-over and they are going to continue to do it until you grow a backbone and do something about it. Yes, you'll have to pay an attorney or lawyer to get involved and draft letters for you but if you are finally tired of them taking advantage of you, then it needs to be done.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry you are in this situation, but horses are considered livestock, and you should be able to find an attorney that can help you.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think it varies state to state but when it happened to me I ended up giving the horse to a lawyer that lived nearby so he told me what to do. 

I had to run an add in the paper that basically said that if the owner did not claim the horse buy the end of the month then I would take ownership on the animal. (I can't remember the exact verbiage) but I do remember It was something like - To whom it may concern. If the owners of the 14 year old bay Paso fino gelding that was abandoned at (street address) on our about (approximate date) do not claim the horse by the end of this 30 days, the horse will be sold for board owed. (I don't remember the exact verbiage). 

I can't remember how long I had to run the add for. If it was a week or what. Then he wrote up a bill of sale for $1.00 and I gave him the horse. He was an older gentleman that just wanted something to groom, he took really good care of it. I think the horse was left on my property for about a year before I finally said he had to go.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

It's hard to believe you can't find any legal help. I don't know about GA, but I bought my late Annie from a woman who was keeping her. A friend of hers had asked her if she would take care of her mare for a short time. The short time turned into 4 years.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

It is called an Agisters lien where I live. Firstly you must send a registered letter , be sure to buy the thing from the ost office that they send you that shows they picked up the letter. Legal proof. Look up eviction laws in your county and state. If you have feed the animals, you can charge for feed, water, and what is considered custodial care. You should check the state laws to get your wording correct , or even google Find Law to see if you can find a form. If they have not been paying rent you cannot ask for back rent. Just cost to feed . It sounds like you did not supply care so the custodial care may not apply.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

*Equine Laws - Georgia Department of Agriculture*
agr.*georgia*.gov/equine-*laws*.aspx 
*Georgia Equine Act* 2001 (43 KB)* Animal* Protection -* Rules* (80 KB) Cruelty To Animals (18 KB)* Livestock* Running At Large (28KB) Injuries From* Equine* Activities (44 KB) Veterinarians And Boarders Lien* Law* (24 KB)


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I found the above by googling georgia livestock and boarding laws.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Troymcf, let us know what happens please.


----------



## The-Teacher (Feb 14, 2021)

stevenson said:


> Troymcf, let us know what happens please.


It would be nice to hear how things turn out for the OP, but I wouldn't hold my breath on it. They came here for information, they were given it. Ergo the OP is under no obligation to return and I don't think that they will. The information seekers who register tend to be one and done posters in my experience on various forums.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

The-Teacher said:


> It would be nice to hear how things turn out for the OP, but I wouldn't hold my breath on it. They came here for information, they were given it. Ergo the OP is under no obligation to return and I don't think that they will. The information seekers who register tend to be one and done posters in my experience on various forums.


Maybe since the OP was looking for advice, they may come back and respond. Then again they may not. Time will tell.


----------

